# Considering Switching Food and need opinions



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Since we brought Jasmine home at 10 weeks of age we have been feeding her Science Diet Large Breed Puppy. She seems to do okay with it, though she had diarrhea for a few days when we first brought her home (our fault for switching her food so abruptly). Recently though I have been considering switching her to a higher quality food. 

She is about 18 weeks old now and approximately 40 lbs. Should I keep her on the Science Diet LBP for a little while longer, or would it be alright to switch her to an adult or All Life Stages food now?

The two brands I am considering, based on cost, availability and positive reviews and comments I've seen about them are: *Canidae* (not sure what specific formula yet), and *Taste of the Wild* (probably either the 'High Prairie' or 'Wetlands' formula). They are both available at a store just around the corner from me and seem to be reasonably priced (not much more expensive than Hill's Science Diet actually).

Any suggestions or opinions about which of these would be better and when I should begin making the switch from her current food to the new food? Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## *Lisa* (Nov 20, 2011)

I don't have direct advice for you, but just wanted to say that I have a Jazmyn too (17 weeks)! Your Jasmine is adorable based on your avatar.

We're currently feeding a large breed puppy food, and our vet advised to keep her on a large breed puppy food for a while longer (7-9 months of age) as our girl is only about 32 pounds.

I'm interested to see the opinions on these 2 foods as I have my eye on them as well. We tested Jazmyn out with Innova Large Breed Puppy and it hasn't been sitting right with her this week (pudding poop and Innova is only 25% of her daily food portion).


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks, yours looks like a cutie too.

Our vet actually recommended Science Diet LBP, but from what I've read it isn't a very high quality food, contains far too many grains and potential allergens, and is far too pricey for the quality of its ingredients. I like that it is formulated specifically for large breed puppies, but that is about the only thing I like about it.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

When you go look, read all the labels, and choose something without corn, soy, wheat, or by-products.
Petco has some very nice better quality brands, we do use Kirkland signature here in our rescue (and for our own dogs), if you have a Costco membership that'd be what I'd recommend. 
You can use the adult formulation in place of the large breed puppy.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Feeding Puppies

Check that info out. 

Big thing is calcium - and calories. If you have to feed a lot of food that is low in calcium but it is also low in calories, and you have to feed more, you end up feeding more calcium. 

I try to find a high calorie, lower calcium, higher fiber (firm poo generally), simpler food for puppies. Then as they get over a year, start looking at foods that are more complex, have fancy ingredients, etc. I rotate a lot. 

I like to go to Natural Pet Foods over on S. Clinton in Rochester, but PSP has some good choices as well. I am feeding a tiny (not large breed that's for sure!) foster puppy Pinnacle Chicken and Rice, and often use California Natural Herring for large breed puppies. I hope that I am right in saying that those are higher calories, lower calcium foods. I know that the Pinnacle is high fiber! But that doesn't help if the puppy has whipworms! (ew, just got a fecal done)

Pinnacle® - Chicken & Oatmeal Recipe Premium Dry Dog Food
Natural Dog Food, Cat Food and Puppy Food for Pets With Food Sensitivity ? California Natural (a little low on protein)

But there are other foods that might fit those criteria, a spreadsheet is often the best way to compare.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

If you do Taste of the Wild, go with one of their puppy formulas.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks for all the info! I'll have to start reading labels and making notes. I'd like to find something I can get at either Country Max or Pet Supplies Plus if possible as one is right around the corner from my house and the other is right around the corner from work.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

My Leonberger was raised on Orijen adult, now she rotates between Acana and TOTW. No ill effects as far as I can see, she is 5 years old now.

I have a 2 year old Shepherd and a 9 month old Shepherd who have both been raised on TOTW all life stages(mixed with Raw). I rotate between the 4 formulas for variety, but started them on the High Prairie as puppies until they were a bit more stable in the digestion area!

Good luck with your pup.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I really like Taste of the Wild for my dogs though used orijen for the first year because of the higher calcium of TOTW. My kitty however, does great on California Naturals


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

The only experience I have with switching food was from Blue Buffalo to TOTW. I'm sure you know this but make sure to change it gradually (mix in new food a little bit at a time) instead of going on an all out switch so that tummies won't get upset  In my experience TOTW has been great for my husky but as I mentioned in a recent post I can't tell about my GSD because she has diarrhea (most likely due to other issues besides food change)...I've heard that switching foods can be good for a dog as long as you do it gradually and not to often (1-2 times a year?). I don't know if it is myth or truth but the logic behind it was that every brand wants you to stick to their brand so they'll tell you not to switch. Good for you for going for something better quality for you pup!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Many (most) of the Canidae formulas are high in calcium too. (Higher that many folks are comfortable feeding to a GSD puppy.)

If you look at the "minimum" calcium %, it appears to be OK. But when you look at the "As fed" %, it is high.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Zoeys mom said:


> I really like Taste of the Wild for my dogs though used orijen for the first year because of the higher calcium of TOTW. My kitty however, does great on California Naturals


They now have 2 formulas of TOTW PUPPY. Both have acceptable calcium levels for puppies.


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

Im feeding (Andre the Giant) Tazor, 4 Health from Tractor Supply .. Im very happy with it ..aside from his gigantism, he is a hapoy healthy active, shiny, pup. It is well rated on the internet andvery reasonably priced...I give it 2 thumbs up.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

At 8 months I just switched to Orijen Regional Red. I had her on TOTW for a few months, and if poop is my only indicator, she did well.
However, I always had a nagging thought in my mind that she may have been getting too much calcium. That's one reason why I switched.
I will say that... In only 3-4 weeks, my dogs coat suddenly looks like glass. It's truly amazing how switching to Orijen RR brought out a shine.

As far as price... If I recall, I think the Orijen daily recommendations are about 25% less kibble per day than the TOTW. So in the end, it comes down to the same price.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

As part of my search for a better food for Jasmine, I have started putting together a spread sheet of some of the higher quality, most often recommended puppy foods. I've tried to stick to the formulas designed for large breed puppies when available, though the are a few 'All Life Stages' foods and generic puppy formulas in there as well from brands that don't offer a formula specifically for large breed puppies. The sheet lists the first 5 ingredients as well as some basic nutritional analysis for each as well as cost for the largest size bag available at my local stores when available ... though I may change the price info detailing best price I can find online, and possibly price per pound based on largest size available bag.

I've made the spreadsheet publicly viewable here is anyone is interested: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AsBcSQ8_xK_ndDRkYWo3NmRSWEl4T1NuX290bG5ULVE

I hope maybe a few may find this information helpful in choosing a food for their growing puppy.


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

I really really like Blue Buffalo. I use the Chicken and Rice puppy formula for Simba and he loves it. I mix a teaspoon of pumpkin into his food every night and sometimes chicken or an egg. I know for stool purposes it's something like 1tbsp for every 10lbs your dog is, but Simba just likes the taste of pumpkin in there. 

I highly recommend switching slowly to Blue Buffalo, your pup will thank you!!!!!


----------



## Jerad (Jan 22, 2012)

Where are you guys reading about food quality? Is it internet hear say, passed around on the forums info or is there real scientific research to back it up? 

My puppy has been on K-9 Kraving for the first 4 months, we have about a month's worth left then I'm switching her to a kibble. The actual research I found showed the bacterial load was high in all raw dog foods tested and I don't want to risk it.

For those of you who say Science Diet or Purina Pro Plan is bad, what research are you using to back it up? I'll I've seen is a bunch of people talking about how it's bad, but no one has given evidence. I get the feeling it's internet hoopla, if I'm wong, show me.


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

Jerad said:


> Where are you guys reading about food quality? Is it internet hear say, passed around on the forums info or is there real scientific research to back it up?
> 
> My puppy has been on K-9 Kraving for the first 4 months, we have about a month's worth left then I'm switching her to a kibble. The actual research I found showed the bacterial load was high in all raw dog foods tested and I don't want to risk it.
> 
> For those of you who say Science Diet or Purina Pro Plan is bad, what research are you using to back it up? I'll I've seen is a bunch of people talking about how it's bad, but no one has given evidence. I get the feeling it's internet hoopla, if I'm wong, show me.



I think what it's being gone by is the ingredient list, it's usually in order of the ingredients there's most of in the food. Most people don't want their dog eating a wheat/corn/soy based food. They'd rather foods that contain meat, fruits and vegetables as first based ingredients. It's based on the ingredient list, not the internet I can assure you.


----------



## Jerad (Jan 22, 2012)

1337f0x said:


> I think what it's being gone by is the ingredient list, it's usually in order of the ingredients there's most of in the food. Most people don't want their dog eating a wheat/corn/soy based food. They'd rather foods that contain meat, fruits and vegetables as first based ingredients. It's based on the ingredient list, not the internet I can assure you.


 
Ok, that makes since. Another question. As humans eating human food the FDA controls what people can put on the package and what quality of ingredients go into it. Are there any such controls on dog food? How does one know that deboned chicken breast isn't just chicken scrap?


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

Jerad said:


> Ok, that makes since. Another question. As humans eating human food the FDA controls what people can put on the package and what quality of ingredients go into it. Are there any such controls on dog food? How does one know that deboned chicken breast isn't just chicken scrap?


Don't quote me on this, but I do believe there is a law against false advertising on your ingredient list. They're legally not allowed to put deboned chicken breast, and have it be chicken scraps. There's another name for chicken scraps anyway, I believe, and the scraps are usually ground with the bones and turned into Chicken Meal which is just a higher in protien substance used in dog foods also.

Similar to human foods, with dog foods you can't falsely advertise on the labels.

If you look at System's spread sheet, next to Science Diet, there's an ingredient called Chicken Meal By-Product. By-Product's generally come from "leftover's". In that case, the meal is made from scraps, liver, hearts and other additives. Where as regular chicken meal would literally be a debonned chicken with pieces of scrap meat still attached ground up and dried to create the high in protein meal.


I hope this helped you out. (I took many many health and cooking classes, which is how I know this lol)


----------

